
Wall Street Whiz Finds Niche Selling Books on the Internet (1996) - helloworld
https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB832204437381952500
======
chmaynard
"Mr. Bezos dreams about turning Amazon into a billion-dollar company." Great
reporting.

